# Remington 700P vs. 700 5R Milspec. in .308



## Wolf6151

I realize both of these rifles are excellent choices but I'm trying to decide between the two. The 700P has a 26" barrel and the 5R Milspec has a 24" barrel. Those 2 inches of barrel length will equate to approx. 100 fps. difference. The 5R Milspec is stainless though, I like stainless. I've handled the 700P but only seen the 5R Milspec in pictures. It looks like the 5R Milspec has a slightly heavier barrel contour. If anyone owns one or both of these rifles would you measure the barrel diameter at the muzzle with a micrometer and let me know the results please. I asked Remington and the guy either didn't understand the question or was an idiot, not sure which. Thanks for the help.


----------



## RJustice

I read an article about the 5R and it is technically a factory second. This means it did not pass the inspection for the military so the barrel is recontoured and sold as a limited edition. This is why there are not many 5R's on the market. It is still heavier that the other barrel. It does have a faster twist to it so it will stabilize heavier bullets. From when I was in the militery I remember hearing that the only reason the military sniper rifles are 24" is so they will fit into a 1950 weapons case for airborne operations. Like you said you only drop 100 fps. I will try to find the article and post a link for you.


----------



## RJustice

I was wrong. The two have the same contour.
http://www.snipercentral.com/milspec5r.phtml
Here is the link to the article.


----------



## Wolf6151

I was leaning toward the 5R Milspec because it's stainless and I thought it had a slightly heavier contour to the barrel but now that I know the barrels are of equal contour I'm leaning toward the 700P. The 700P is cheaper and that extra 100 fps. would come in handy. I'm not worried about the longer barrel because I'm only going to be killing paper with it.


----------



## fishfeeder

I just went through the same dilema you are going through now. Opted for the 5R mainly for the twist rate and the stainless barrel. I did read on a forum(not quantifiable) that they are seconds, but couldn't find anything solid enough to sway me. Justice if you find that article please post so I can cry myself to sleep for a few nights..... 
Anyway got the gun in last week and it is everything I thought it would be. (as far as looks and feel) Cant wait to get a few rounds through it!


----------



## Ernest

Not seconds. Merely limited availability.


----------



## RJustice

*Link?*

I posted a link to what I thought was the article.

The barrels are limited quantity because they are barrels that do not pass the inspection for the military. Very few of them do not pass. These barrels that do not pass are re-contoured to a heavy barrel from something close to a #8. Instead of throwing these barrels away they put them on the 5R milspec. The only thing that makes these barrels seconds is they did not pass thier first inspection and went to a different application. Nothing wrong with them at all.


----------



## Wolf6151

The very fact that the barrels on the 5R Milspec are factory seconds and did not pass their original inspection tests tells me that something must be wrong with them, unknown what though. It worries me a little. I've read some reviews of the 5R Milspec that were great and I really like the fact that they're stainless.


----------



## RJustice

I am pretty sure it is just the contour that was not perfect so they change it. Either way you could always just get a 700 that is stainless with a heavy barrel...


----------



## Ernest

They are NOT seconds. Even the link in question - from freakin mall ninja central, for goodness sake - states that the writer does not know where the current barrels come from. 

Long ago, Remington employees rebutted the myth that the current production 5R barrels are military seconds. 

They are not seconds. I'm telling you. Merely, limited production. 

The mall ninjas of the world mistakenly believe that "mil spec" is some sort of magic. Its not. Its merely marketing to the mall ninja crowd. 

Canted rifling or "5R" style barrels are available from a number of joints, all of which will supply - on average - barrels that exceed the average production from Remington - mil spec or not.


----------



## Wolf6151

Thanks Ernest that's good to know. So now the question comes down to the approx. 100 fps. loss of velocity in the 24" barrel compared to a 26" barrel and stainless steel vs. regular steel. I guess I could just use a slightly faster burning powder when handloading to make up for the 100 fps. loss of velocity.


----------



## aero

*5r-308*

I have one in .308 and it is pretty accurate.With the 175gr.sierra matchking,varget powder and lapua cases it will put 5 rounds in under an inch at 200 yards.


----------



## Lezz Go

I just aquired the 5R Mil-Spec is 300WM that was posted here in the classifieds. I don't care if the barrel is a "factory second" or not. This dang rifle will shoot! 

I do believe there was a rumor that the 5R Mil-Spec rifles did not meet the magical "mil-spec" and were made available to the public. Again, I could care less. It shoots. 

I am in the process of changing out the factory trigger with a Jewel. The factory trigger ani't bad, but it's now a Jewel either. 

I think I need one in .308 now.........


----------



## RJustice

I think one thing everyone will agree on is that if it is a Remington 700 with a heavy barrel in a .308, it will shoot hands down. You just have to decide what look you want and how much you want to spend. Both rifles you suggested are excellent choices. Don't leave out the Varmint Stainless fluted. It has the heavy contour barrel (it is fluted) and is 26" long.


----------



## prarie dog

http://www.6mmbr.com/gunweek046.html
Check out this article, keeping in mind the writer has probably fired a hundred thousand rounds or two out of a 308. I'm a convert!


----------



## waterbug

They are limited production rifles but Remington isn't using seconds barrels. I have owned one of the Milspec 5R .308's and they are very accurate factory rifles. Another member here owns it now.

Here is a link to an old post that contains a rebuttal from a Remington employee about the seconds barrels:

http://forums.1911forum.com/showthread.php?t=110755



Ernest said:


> They are NOT seconds. Even the link in question - from freakin mall ninja central, for goodness sake - states that the writer does not know where the current barrels come from.
> 
> Long ago, Remington employees rebutted the myth that the current production 5R barrels are military seconds.
> 
> They are not seconds. I'm telling you. Merely, limited production.
> 
> The mall ninjas of the world mistakenly believe that "mil spec" is some sort of magic. Its not. Its merely marketing to the mall ninja crowd.
> 
> Canted rifling or "5R" style barrels are available from a number of joints, all of which will supply - on average - barrels that exceed the average production from Remington - mil spec or not.


----------



## foxtrot07

Thats a tough choice! Both WILL SHOOT!! It comes down to looks in my opinion! I shoot the 700P.


----------



## Bantam1

I have a 5R in .308 and my good buddy has a 700P in the same caliber. My 5R shoots a little tighter groups but both are very accurate rifles. I do notice less fouling and the barrel cleans up much quicker. It could be the rifling, or maybe just because it has a stainless barrel. The chamber is also slightly shorter on my rifle but that could just be factory tolerance. Either rifle will shoot.


----------

